

Microsoft using WebKit for their Bing PagePreview feature? - frgtn

Just spotted this in my web server logs:<p>X.X.X.X - - [02/Jun/2012:11:25:45 +0300] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 371 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/534+ (KHTML, like Gecko) BingPreview/1.0b"<p>Is Microsoft now using WebKit instead of their own code?
======
smartwater
Apparently. Why are you hiding their IP?

